# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >   Just finished this.  Probably more for the ladies, but it's a good one!  True story of the author's 1 year travels and self-exploration across Italy, India, and Indonesia.

## Dorocke

Just finished this.  Probably more for the ladies, but it's a good one!  True story of the author's 1 year travels and self-exploration across Italy, India, and Indonesia.

----------


## amyb

I liked the Italian section the best.(Of course she did)! Then I really liked the guy she met in India(I think). Read it too long ago, I'm afraid.

----------


## MIke R

its been a best seller for a very long time....it and 90 Minutes in Heaven have both been on the best seller list for non fiction for over a year....a little bit of controversy around the book...not my cup of tea

----------


## GramChop

my daughter and i gave it to each other for christmas last year....each to the surprise of the other!  i've not read it yet.  i'm taking it to sbh in july.  i think it needs to be read in a contemplative setting.  i'll let you know my thoughts once i finish!

----------


## andynap

I don't understand- you can Eat, Pray and Love all in Italy which I have done many times.  Why bother leaving?

----------


## MIke R

well two out of three aint bad for me

as Meatloaf would say...LOL

----------


## amyb

Andy you are so right on with this one!

----------


## Dorocke

What's the controversy, Mike? Is it on 90 Min. or EPL?  Funny, I also bought 90 Minutes at the same time I bought EPL.  I got the abbreviated, excerpts version of 90 Minutes- I didn't like that book all that much.  It was too influenced by religion, or the author was, and you could tell that he was not a true writer/author. 

Now I'm ordering, "My Life in France" - Julia Child, and some Ian McEwan novel, and an Amy Tan book...

----------


## MIke R

it was EPL...it was the same old thing about the truthfulness of her text...thats all..it surfaced last summer and then disappeared....it was all because of that Oprah author who got exposed I think...

----------


## amyb

Jim Frey?

----------


## MIke R

yeah thats it..... A Million Little Pieces

----------


## amyb

I liked THE TENDER BAR for my last recovery book.

----------


## MIke R

yeah thats a great one

----------


## marybeth

Maybe it is just me (the rest of my book club liked it) but EPL did not impress.  Felt like it went on waaay to long....

----------


## bto

Ashley, let me know how you like the Julia Child book...Have you ever read The Apprentice...My Life in the Kitchen?  It's an older book but it's really a good read, about Jacques Pépin.

bev

----------


## phil62

Marybeth-ditto. I liked Italy part 1 and then it was downhill from there. A

----------


## Dorocke

Bev~ I have not read Apprentice.  

It took me several weeks to get through EPL. I actually took it to SBH and didn't even get through Italy while there! I guess I forced myself to finish it bc. I have bought a few books recently and not finished them or even come close.

----------


## GramChop

well, based on all your reviews, i'm leaving EPL at home for my july trip.  i may just bring a few books that have fabio on the front cover...you know the ones i'm talking about!

----------


## bto

LOL...hey, you're taking a Fabio-type guy with you, right?  Throw away those mags, ha!

----------


## MIke R

hate to break it to you girls but Fabio types are almost always gay ..and having met Eric I can tell you ( thankfully ) he is not cut from that particular cloth...LOL

----------


## GramChop

thanks, mike!  i will pass along your confirmation of eric's heterosexuality to him!  i've metro-sexualized (is that a word?) him to the point where he now uses moisturizer and i've almost got him talked into a manicure/pedicure!

..and, yes, bev...i AM INDEED bringing my own romance novel hero with me.

----------


## MIke R

well I meant it more in the light that he isn't a Fabio pretty boy type....with as many gay friends as I have I would never see that as a bad thing anyway.....I'm not in that camp

manicure/pedicure eh???..say it aint so..LOL

----------


## GramChop

you're right...he's NOT in the same camp as fabio!


manicure/pedicure...yes...it IS so!

----------

